# Gator Controller



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi J.W.,

I recommend you avoid Gator.

major


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

I just found their sight and was wondering if any one had ever used his controller .........thanks.........J.W....


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey J.W.

The guy that runs that place is Tommey Reed. He posted on EVDL awhile back. Doesn't look real to me. I'd bet he has never made a controller able to power an EV. His web site doesn't make an impression either.

major


----------



## Bugzuki (Jan 15, 2008)

Is there a EV parts dealer out there right now that has a website that inspires comfidence. I looked at I guess it was Grassroots EV - they had a video of their Curtis controller test. They put the motor down in the dirt and the controller on some old boards then hooked power up to an old rusty pile of something they called a lawn mower. I was the worst product demo I have ever seen. They might be a great company, but they need to work on their image, unless that is the image they want.

Here is the site with the link:
http://www.grassrootsev.com/control.htm

Here is the video:
http://s249.photobucket.com/player....NNEVS/curtiscontollersetup.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

One thing about it though , you could tell if they tested your purchases cause they would be full of dirt and pine needles . What a hoot ! J.W.


----------



## MrCrabs (Mar 7, 2008)

Bugzuki said:


> They might be a great company, but they need to work on their image, unless that is the image they want.
> 
> Here is the site with the link:
> http://www.grassrootsev.com/control.htm


Well they are called *grass*rootsev.com


----------



## tazdotnet (Apr 9, 2008)

should be dirtpileEV.com


----------



## the slashmaster (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't know what's wrong with you man. That looks like a decent video to me. He's trying to show how to use the stuff, not win an oscar. It's people like you with attitudes like that which prevent people from getting stuff done because they think everything has to be perfect just to impress people like you!


Bugzuki said:


> Is there a EV parts dealer out there right now that has a website that inspires comfidence. I looked at I guess it was Grassroots EV - they had a video of their Curtis controller test. They put the motor down in the dirt and the controller on some old boards then hooked power up to an old rusty pile of something they called a lawn mower. I was the worst product demo I have ever seen. They might be a great company, but they need to work on their image, unless that is the image they want.
> 
> Here is the site with the link:
> http://www.grassrootsev.com/control.htm
> ...


----------



## Bugzuki (Jan 15, 2008)

the slashmaster said:


> I don't know what's wrong with you man. That looks like a decent video to me. He's trying to show how to use the stuff, not win an oscar. It's people like you with attitudes like that which prevent people from getting stuff done because they think everything has to be perfect just to impress people like you!


All I was saying is that he could have had everything layed out on a table. I did not mean to offend you, but all I ask for is a little commonsense. I would not want to buy a motor or controller that I thought had the possibilities of been rolling around in the dirt. Everyone has a table or a bench or the back of a truck, or a cement or wooden floor. All I ask is that they use it when they are advertising themselves.

It does not take much to make yourself look respectable. But, it does take more then that video showed. 

The rest of the website looks pretty good, it is just that video that stops me from wanting to buy anything from them. That is all I am saying. If the electric vehicle industry is going to go anywhere companies need to learn to present themselves - at least a little bit. Don't get grassroots in my ev please.


----------



## theboy16 (Feb 28, 2008)

I agree with Bugzuki. if we want to curve the stereotype of crappy, slow electric cars conjured up by some ******** in their backyard, lets not make videos with images that portray us as such, especially since this is a commercial site designed to sell stuff to you. its not just a youtube video made by someone for the hell of it


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

I thought an old okie like my self was about as shade tree as you can get . If the only place I had to test was in the yard , I would have at lest put down an old piece of plywood or a couple old fence boards , cardboard box , something . Anyway , what was this thread about anyway? J.W.


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

don't believe that I'm an okie ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKVcEdWrtHA


----------



## Bugzuki (Jan 15, 2008)

Sorry for high jacking your thread. You have some nice equipment. I wish I had a lathe. I use my chop saw one the floor too.


----------



## michaeljayclark (Apr 3, 2008)

LOL Grassroots EV is just what it is grassroots. Steve is the guy that makes all the EVs and has been doing it since 2001. He can build an EV in a weekend he has done so many. He charges just enough to get it done. He's more into getting gas powered vehicles off the road than making millions.

The image is a bit rough I have to admit as well


----------



## the slashmaster (Feb 24, 2008)

theboy16 said:


> I agree with Bugzuki. if we want to curve the stereotype of crappy, slow electric cars conjured up by some ******** in their backyard, lets not make videos with images that portray us as such, especially since this is a commercial site designed to sell stuff to you. its not just a youtube video made by someone for the hell of it


Yeah but you see if that guy actually did do that video in a shop, Bugzuki would have said "Oh look at all mess, tools and junk laying everywhere" and if the shop actually was clean Bugzuki would say "Oh look at this guys old hands, he is so elderly". In other words no matter what Bugzuki would discourage video's that help others make ev's. I don't want to see a perfect video under perfect circumstances. I want to see how to do something in the real world! And that video is a prime example of the real world!


----------



## michaeljayclark (Apr 3, 2008)

then it also goes the other way. we have tesla showing off his 100,000 EV sportscar and saying they make think about making affordable electric cars. That just gives the image that electric cars are too expensive and the average person will never be able to afford them.

I may just move to fort pierce and build cars with steve. Then we can make the great videos everyone wants. I would love to document the making of all kinds of electric cars and sell videos with how tos for all makes and models that are created.

last I heard they are building an EV out of a F150.

I think I just got way off topic here, sorry I'll continue to post in the right place


----------



## Bugzuki (Jan 15, 2008)

the slashmaster said:


> Yeah but you see if that guy actually did do that video in a shop, Bugzuki would have said "Oh look at all mess, tools and junk laying everywhere" and if the shop actually was clean Bugzuki would say "Oh look at this guys old hands, he is so elderly". In other words no matter what Bugzuki would discourage video's that help others make ev's. I don't want to see a perfect video under perfect circumstances. I want to see how to do something in the real world! And that video is a prime example of the real world!


You do not know anything about me, except that I did not think that that video was a good way to sell a product. So, I do not know how you can start saying I would do anything. 

In post 10 I clarified what I was trying to say. I did not say anything about him being an older gentleman (that has no bearing on anything). I don't care if his shop is messy - my shop is messy.

I also never said anything about him personally, I think that he knows quite a bit. In the video when he forgot to hook up the start power, he did not have to look through the schematics and look over the entire setup. With a quick glance he knew what the problem was and corrected it. That shows he is very familier with the equipment. He just needs to put it on a table next time.

Again I was just saying - the ground is not the place for electronic equipment. If you were selling tractors then by all means show them in the dirt. 

I do also think that the Tesla is a bad example of an electric car. It does give people the idea EVs are too expensive.

If you want to send me any more personal attacks to me please do it through PM's.


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

The thing that bothered me the most was the motor . When running it sucks air through it just like a vacuum , dirt and all in this case . J.W. ps I hate old men .....LOL!


----------



## TimT (Apr 10, 2008)

It doesn't take much to show a little professionalism. Laying on the grass/dirt doesn't show that, just quite the opposite. 

Tim


----------



## michaeljayclark (Apr 3, 2008)

cannot disagree one bit..... a nice new shop would be nice. just a big 100 x 100 pad with a large covering would do the trick.

whenever I talk to grassroots ev Ill pass along the suggestions


----------

